# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Re-Created Redbubble Account

## Total Eclipse

Hey, everyone. We re-created the Anxiety Space Redbubble account [a lot of images got randomly deleted  ::(:  ] and we are working on creating more images. Redbubble allowed us to create a new account and forwarded what was left over on the new account here. Currently; we are looking to re-create and create new images.


For more information about the Redbubble account [post from a few years ago]





> After a lot of work, Anxiety Space's own store is up and open for business.  You can buy t-shirts, hoodies and stickers, and the proceeds goes to fund Anxiety Space. Or if you're not interested in a t-shirt but still want to help, you can make a PayPal donation to* [temp removed link as we are getting another]*, and all money raised will go to fund Anxiety Space.
> 
> All orders are handled by RedBubble, so if you have questions about your order or shipping information contact RedBubble. All t-shirts are by American Apparel, a sweatshop-free USA manufacturer.
> 
> Please remember our fundraising efforts is done at arm-length from Anxiety Space, the moderation staff can't help with your orders and they don't know if you donated or not, but even if they did you still will not get any special treatment and you are not required to buy or donate to use Anxiety Space. If you have questions or concerns, e-mail us.



If you are an artist and you are interested in your anxiety-related designs in our shop, PM me. We would love some help  :Hug:

----------


## Kimbra

That idea is so cool. If I did graphic art I would so help and I'm sure you'll have a lot of people willing to and let us know what else we can do to help.

----------


## Skippy

Awesome! Im in suport of this indeed.

----------


## Kimbra

::teddy::  I love that you have Teddy on there! So cute!

----------


## Wishie

When I have the funds I'll be picking one up!  :hearts:

----------


## L

I think it would be really cool to have the logo (face thingy) on a t - shirt. I like most of the ones there but I find the ones I like are letting people know I have anxiety which is something I don't like to do.

----------


## L

> @L
>  I added one of the tri-green logo It's set as a badge. I'll try to get similar ones set. I also was going to add the "I'm Fine" in pink font if anyone is interested



Oh that is pretty cool

----------


## Wishie

Green community logo is very nice  ::D:

----------


## unpopularbugs

Do you have this one on a hard covered book? I think it would look good as a journal/ emotion log for me.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Do you have this one on a hard covered book? I think it would look good as a journal/ emotion log for me.



I can see that it's on a Spiral Bound book? https://www.redbubble.com/people/anx...k&rel=carousel

Doesn't look like it's on a hardback though. Might be able to add it. 
@Total Eclipse
 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Mug finally arrived. 

Edit - it's been ceremonially coffee stained 



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Goat

Teddy is so adorable  ::D:

----------

